# younger/older son/daughter



## Encolpius

Hello, I'd like to ask you if you have ever heard or read that mniejszy and większy is used by parents when speaking of their younger or older children in Polish? maybe in some regions? A Hungarian might say (probably incorrectly): Mój mniejszy syn jest w szpitalu. Is that used in Polish, too or is that a nonsense? Thanks.


----------



## Agiii

I'm inclined to think _mały _and_ duży_ are used (_the little one, __the big one_), but I don't think I've heart of _mniejszy, większy_. _Młodszy _and _starszy_ is used of course.


----------



## Thomas1

As in the saying: 
_Małe dzieci -- mały problem, duże dzieci -- duży problem._

However, I'm not sure I'd use "młodszy" in your sentence, Encolpius. It may be personal, though, as I'm not accustomed to such use of these words. I could say: _Jeździliśmy tam na wakacje jak dzieciaki były mniejsze/małe._ Perhaps, the reason why I wouldn't use "Mój mniejszy syn jest w szpitalu." is that the context is a serious one, and the use of "mały" (or "duży", for that matter) referring to age is colloquial and somewhat less serious. I use "mały" or "duży": while talking with my nephews who are around one and two years old.


----------



## dreamlike

Hi Encolpius. 

There's no clear-cut answer to this question. Perhaps some people could use 'mniejszy/większy' of their children, but I don't think I've ever heard that, either. It would be readily understandable, though. In this particular context, I'd rather expect 'Mój _najmłodszy/młodszy_ syn jest w szpitalu', with the former being a tad more likely. 

Note, the nouns *'mały/mała' *(the small one) are frequently used in colloquial speech in the sense of 'a child', a couple of examples:

A) Kto zajmuje się małym gdy jesteś w pracy? 
B) Przyjdź do mnie z małą, dawno jej nie widziałam, pewnie urosła! 
C) Ale sprytny ten twój mały!


----------



## Polilotte

I wouldn't use "mniejszy and "większy" in reference to ages of my children. However, I would use it to compare sizes, in some cases.


----------



## Ania R.

I don't believe we normally use _mniejszy_ and _większy_ to talk about ages. We can say it kind of jokingly when we talk about younger children where the size usually corresponds to age, but generally we would use _starsz_y, _młodszy_ etc.


----------



## Thomas1

I'm quite surprised that some of you aren't familiar with the comparative forms "mniejszy" or "większy" being used in reference to age in Polish. I've heard them used in sentences like the one I gave in my previous post. The National Corpus of the Polish Language gives examples like:to takie oczywistości poniekąd  
  oczywista oczywistość ale w dalszym ciągu ja mówię na Rewolucji w takiej tym chociaż miałam takiego sąsiada że jak  dzieci były mniejsze  to wyłączył im korki na klatce schodowej bo powiedział że nasz  telewizor tak ciągnie prąd że mu migają paski. takiego miałam sąsiada 
  no to było nieźle​


Źródło:​Rozmowa o stosunkach między sąsiadami​Kanał:​#kanal_mowiony​Typ:​#typ_konwers​


Zawsze staramy się przestrzegać tradycji i siadać przy wigilijnym stole równo z pierwszą gwiazdką. Kiedy  dzieci były mniejsze , odstępowaliśmy od tej zasady, bo maluchy były głodne i trudno było im wytrzymać w poście przez cały dzień.​


Tytuł:​_Skromne, ale bogate w przeżycia_​Wydawca:​"Polskapresse". Oddział "Prasa Krakowska"​Źródło:​Gazeta Krakowska​Kanał:​#kanal_prasa_dziennik​Typ:​#typ_publ​Autorzy:​Zofia Sitarz,​Data publikacji:​2006-12-19​


Widzisz, Bartuś, tatuś opiekuje się chorym pieskiem, któremu pani doktor zszyła łapę, a kiedy  będziesz większy  – też będziesz miał pieska, chcesz?​


Wydawca:​Wydawnictwo W.A.B.​Źródło:​Seans​Kanał:​#kanal_ksiazka​Typ:​#typ_lit​Autorzy:​Witold Horwath,​Data publikacji:​1997​



It may be difficult to give a more systematic overview of their usage*, maybe except for the fact that they are colloquial, but I'd say that people use them as well from time to time.

*There is one type of sentences in which they are particularly frequent in their usage to my experience: adverbial clauses, especially time ones.


----------



## Polilotte

That's true, Thomas1, that we sometimes use "mniejszy" or "większy" in reference to children; however, I wouldn't use it to compare childrens' ages ("Mój mniejszy syn jest sprytniejszy od tego większego", "Mój mniejszy syn jest w szpitalu".) - I would use "młodszy", "starszy". 
"Kiedy dzieci były mniejsze ..." - reference to all the children in the family as a group, not comparing one child to another.


----------



## Agiii

Thomas1 said:


> I'm quite surprised that some of you aren't familiar with the comparative forms "mniejszy" or "większy" being used in reference to age in Polish. I've heard them used in sentences like the one I gave in my previous post. The National Corpus of the Polish Language gives examples like:to takie oczywistości poniekąd
> oczywista oczywistość ale w dalszym ciągu ja mówię na Rewolucji w takiej tym chociaż miałam takiego sąsiada że jak  dzieci były mniejsze  to wyłączył im korki na klatce schodowej bo powiedział że nasz  telewizor tak ciągnie prąd że mu migają paski. takiego miałam sąsiada
> no to było nieźle​


​
Are you kidding me? The question was about using _mniejszy _and _większy _attributively or even as a substantive, not predicatively. And your examples all refer to the predicative use. Nobody argued it wasn't possible to use it like that.


----------



## dreamlike

Agiii said:


> Are you kidding me?


Politeness is valued highly here, Agii.  Nothing personal.


----------



## Thomas1

Agiii said:


> [/INDENT]Are you kidding me? The question was about using _mniejszy _and _większy _attributively or even as a substantive, not predicatively. And your examples all refer to the predicative use. Nobody argued it wasn't possible to use it like that.


I made my comment in earnest, Agiii; I might've misread the intention of Enclopius, though, who seemed to me to be asking a question about the general usage of these forms:





Encolpius said:


> Hello, I'd like to ask you if you have ever  heard or read that mniejszy and większy is used by parents when speaking  of their younger or older children in Polish? maybe in some regions? A  Hungarian might say (probably incorrectly): Mój mniejszy syn jest w  szpitalu. Is that used in Polish, too or is that a nonsense?  Thanks.



Nobody had made the point as you have done now. 

Anyway, although I would personally not use "mniejszy" in the sample sentence, I wouldn't say that the attributive usage of these forms is impossible either, as one can conclude from some answers.


----------



## Encolpius

Thank you, so it is just a Hungarian rarity.


----------

